# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Repitan conmigo: las renovables abaratan el precio de la electricidad

## termopar

> *Repitan conmigo: las renovables abaratan el precio de la electricidad
> *
> 05 sep 2015
> 
> Ignacio Mártil
> Catedrático de Electrónica de la Universidad Complutense de Madrid, miembro de econoNuestra
> 
> Es un mantra repetido hasta la saciedad desde determinados medios de comunicación y desde fuentes del actual Gobierno del Partido Popular que las energías renovables encarecen el precio de la electricidad, al suponer las primas a estas tecnologías unos costes para el sistema eléctrico en su conjunto de varios miles de millones de euros al año. Y nadie les podrá negar coherencia con esta afirmación; no hay más que repasar el número de medidas establecidas en contra de estas tecnologías desde el año 2012.
> 
> ...


ref:http://blogs.publico.es/econonuestra...-electricidad/

----------

Josito1969 (08-sep-2015),NoRegistrado (07-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Repitan conmigo: las renovables abaratan el precio de la electricidad


¡Si Señor¡
¡Si Señor¡
¡Si Señor¡

----------


## termopar

En misa lo repiten de igual forma y acaban con Amén. Lo digo para que tengas más ideas para la siguiente.

----------

NoRegistrado (07-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

La ventaja que tienen es que pecan y con una confesión les perdonan y pueden seguir pecando. Olvidan el propósito de enmienda. Y lo olvidan muchas veces...

saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> En misa lo repiten de igual forma y acaban con Amén. Lo digo para que tengas más ideas para la siguiente.


Gracias por la idea. La siguiente:

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Gracias por la idea. La siguiente:


 Que obsesión por los hombres vestidos de nazi y los correajes...
Da que pensar.
 Te gustan los Village People? 

Qué repelús

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Eso le daría un toque original al hilo, jeje.

----------


## Jonasino

Repitan conmigo
Repitan conmigo
Repitan conmigo
Repitan conmigo
.......
Solo cumplo órdenes

----------


## NoRegistrado

Te puedes creer que ahora me estoy riendo.
 Y bastante, jajajaajajajajaaja

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Repitan conmigo
> Repitan conmigo
> Repitan conmigo
> Repitan conmigo
> .......
> *Solo cumplo órdenes*


Ya se nota, ya

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

Por favor... no empecéis otra vez, que luego la cosa acaba como acaba.

Con respecto al artículo del blog, sólo tengo una pregunta: Si tan rentables son, ¿porqué nadie invierte en ellas si no es con jugosas primas de por medio? No sé a qué esperan las grandes compañías eléctricas a llenar el país de renovables y forrarse. Eso sí, cuando cerraron el grifo de las primas, se acabó el chollo. Si le ofrecieran el mismo porcentaje de primas que se les dieron a las renovables a la energía nuclear, habría una central en cada provincia, la industria nuclear daría palmas con las orejas, y las eléctricas también.

Si viéramos el libro de balance económico de cualquier central nuclear española... $$$$$$$

----------

Jonasino (08-sep-2015),pablovelasco (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Yo creo que se equivocó el sistema.
Se apostó por huertos solares y grandes superficies, estilo "central" para distribuir mediante la inyección en la red para hacer negocio. De ahí que los mayores inversores fueran empresas salvo las cooperativas que se hicieron en pueblo para huerto financiados por la caja de turno, que no dejaba de ser otro negocio.

Y yo creo que esa no es la manera de funcionar.
Hay que cambiar el concepto de gran central distribuidoras a pequeñas instalaciones caseras. Sin más interés que el reducir un buen porcentaje el recibo de electricidad

Solo eso ya sería un avance enorme. Poco coste y un gran uso apoyado por una batería en condiciones. Las nuevas tendrán que superarse pronto en prestaciones y bajar precio, como todo.

En agricultura, el bombeo solar se está extendiendo bastante

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

La energía solar sólo es rentable para autoconsumo debido al desorbitado precio de la electricidad en nuestro país, en donde más del 50% del coste total de nuestra factura eléctrica se deben a impuestazos, tasas absurdas, primas a las renovables, alquileres de equipos y lo que quieran. Si la electricidad sólo pagásemos el coste de generación, transporte y distribución (aproximadamente un 40-50% del coste actual) la nuclear se reiría de las energías renovables, el autoconsumo desaparecía de un plumazo...

----------

Jonasino (08-sep-2015),pablovelasco (08-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La energía solar sólo es rentable para autoconsumo debido al exorbitado precio de la electricidad en nuestro país, en donde más del 50% del coste total de nuestra factura eléctrica se deben a impuestazos, tasas absurdas, primas a las renovables, alquileres de equipos y lo que quieran. Si la electricidad sólo pagásemos el coste de generación, transporte y distribución, la nuclear se reiría de las energías renovables, el autoconsumo desaparecía de un plumazo...


 Ya, pero es que en un país de nuestra civilización hay que tener impuestos, si no, no habría servicios. Buenos o malos ya es otro cantar. Los hospitales, las escuelas, las becas, las fuerzas de seguridad. Los S-80 que se están construyendo no se pagan solos, y las F 100 lo mismo. El confinamiento y vigilancia de los residuos radioctivos, etc...A mí no me importa pagar impuestos de forma razonable.

 La nuclear juega con una carta marcada, el coste de los residuos, tratamiento, desmantelación, etc.. no se le suele imputar- No lo sé, creo que no, pero estoy abierto a explicaciones. Vosotros sois los expertos

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pero no esa carga tan brutal de impuestos, eso es una estafa. Los hospitales, las escuelas, los submarinos y las fragatas también se pueden pagar con menos impuestos si la mayoría de políticos no se lo llevaran calentito y no hubiera tanto defraudador por ahí suelto ni tanta economía sumergida, que la hay, y mucha.

Con respecto a lo de los residuos, yo confío que dentro de unos 100 años no haga falta mantenerlos o meterlos en un AGP, sino que puedan transmutarse, quemarse, o utilizarse para crear más energía.Hace 100 años era impensable el avance que hemos desarrollado en el campo nuclear, ya no sólo en lo que a energía eléctrica se refiere.

Sólo hace falta I+D, algo tan denostado en este país. Así nos va...

----------

Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Nadie dice que sean rentables por si solas como negocio. Lo que se comenta es que al contribuyente no le cuesta lo que muchos interesados les atribuyen. La fotovoltaica esta mejorando y va cumpliendo como en su día lo hizo el sector eólico. Hoy ya nadie discute que la eólica fue un error y una subvención pérdida, con poderosas empresas españolas poniendo molinos a nivel internacional y en primera línea. 
Por otro lado, se contraponen los gastos generados por las subvenciones a la fotovoltaica,  y que aún necesita, con los costes de transición a la competencia. Y qué tal y como reconoce el artículo, son principalmente debidos a que las eléctricas ganaban mucho dinero con las nucleares y que debido al cambio del modelo de mercado, se les paga "lo que ya no ganan".
Y lo de por qué las eléctricas no se meten en las solares es por que no es su estructura ni modelo de negocio. Hacerse plantas solares se están haciendo y por grandes empresas instaladoras, pero fuera de España, entre otras cosas, porque el gobierno ha hecho lo necesario para que el negocio sea más rentable fuera que dentro de España. Y lo dicho por Miguel, y que yo ya he comentado en otros hilos. El usuario, realmente se beneficiaria con la generación distribuida, pero eso no entra dentro del ideario del gobernante, porque por poner mi techo con placas no puedo poner en mi casa un consejo de administración con el alcalde de turno como asesor a dedo.
Y a las nucleares ya les hemos dado bastante dinero, en su montaje, en los ctc's, y si algún día hay un accidente, en limpiarse las manos de los problemas generados, y en que la basura nuclear generada nos hagamos cargo todos a tocateja.

----------

NoRegistrado (08-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> Por favor... no empecéis otra vez, que luego la cosa acaba como acaba.


OK por mi parte

----------


## pablovelasco

Totalmente deacuerdo con F. Lázaro en cuanto a la energía nuclear, sin embargo y aunque sea offtopic hay un par de cosas que me gustaría comentar:

*también se pueden pagar con menos impuestos si la mayoría de políticos no se lo llevaran calentito*

Sinceramente, no creo que lo que roben los políticos sea un problema, debe de ser un % ridículo del presupuesto total, por muy despreciable que sea ese comportamiento. Yo lo que haría es que hubieran menos políticos, eliminando las CCAA y la mitad de las alcaldías y demás, creo que saldríamos ganando, y no solo económicamente hablando, aunque por supuesto es una opinión personal.

*no hubiera tanto defraudador por ahí suelto ni tanta economía sumergida, que la hay, y mucha.*

Eso suele ser la consecuencia de unos impuestos abusivos, generalmente se recauda más a impuestos más bajos.

----------

